# Cant Find this Comic?(Possible NSFW)



## Frostfox01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im sorry if this post is against the rules but i dont know where else to look. A while ago i have found a page from a comic and i cant seem to find it. I dont know if its a stand alone page or part of a story < *http://tinyurl.com/yjkuewv *> Possible adult content I dont know.Please if anyone can tell me where it can be found. If so please no spoilers.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

"An error has occurred". Get a better picture or describe it.


----------



## Frostfox01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well It seems to be a picture of a Cattaur female whos holding another female with her hands and front paws. One of the characters seemed to be named Ms.Zigs? And.. in the corner seems to be the signature something like. BR 06  ZZ(c)BR  Mythnl(C)GA


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 16, 2010)

Frostfox01 said:


> Well It seems to be a picture of a Cattaur female whos holding another female with her hands and front paws. One of the characters seemed to be named Ms.Zigs? And.. in the corner seems to be the signature something like. BR 06 ZZ(c)BR Mythnl(C)GA


 wouldn't be a max black rabbit (br) zig-zag (ZZ) from sabrina online or the artist.


----------

